# Looking for bassist and drummer in Edmonton area



## hillierwayne (Nov 2, 2006)

My guitarist and I are moving to the Edmonton area in the next couple weeks and looking to put something together. We've been playin together for about 4 yrs and have about 5 yrs exp. Been writing and doin classic rock covers.

Msg if interested.

Wayne


----------

